# Need UPS



## avinandan012 (Feb 15, 2012)

Need an UPS for this rig Rs.2000

Phenom II x4 955
ASUS M3A78-EM
4GB RAM
4 fans
2 HDD
1 USB drive


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2012)

which gpu you will add?


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 15, 2012)

No gpu for me  because my mobo PCIx16 lanes have some issues(dont exactly what see this thread)

When i will next upgrade(not before next year) the whole setup then maybe i will add a GPU


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2012)

calculate for yourself:
eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

(VA rating of ups)*0.70 must be greater than connected load(pc+monitor+speaker etc).costlier the ups of same VA rating longer will be the backup time(APC is costliest brand but Intex is cheap & good enough).


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 15, 2012)

for this a 600VA will be enough. please suggest otherwise


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

Apc 600va?


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 16, 2012)

any problem with 600VA of  APC?

then i will go for 800VA APC. BTW anyone knows APC 800VA price?

any reply guys


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2012)

from another forum:


> APC Back-UPS 600VA ~ 1900/-; 700VA ~ 3200/-; 800VA ~ 4800/-. [From Vision Infotech,nehru place]


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 23, 2012)

How is Intex 1 KVA?? 
price of Intex 1 KVA?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 23, 2012)

last time i checked intex 1KVA was ~1900.in my opinion intex ups is a good vfm product.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Intex quality is not good, this is best: Theitdepot - APC Back UPS 600 (BR600CI-IN)

Local price will be lower.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 24, 2012)

Apc 600VA will be the best choice IMO.Go for it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2012)

@tkin,quality is a relative matter.compared to seasonic silver or gold certified models FSP 400W can be considered as nothing but that does not mean no one should buy FSP 400W.APC may be considered as best but that does not make intex a bad choice.many here including myself are using intex ups without any problem.if someone has the budget he can go for a APC but if some one can not afford high priced APC then intex is a good option.after all UPS don't come with a 80+ certification or review to provide solid arguments for recommending against a specific UPS brand.only experience can be an indication & on that account intex pass.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 24, 2012)

Intex,iBall,Zebronics,Enter and Techcom ups are all same.Their efficiency and quality are like local smps.Avoiding such brand would be the life saving idea.As better aternatives are there apart from APC like Numuric,Microtek and TVSE.
BTW. FSP is a reputed brand in psu.You cannot compared it to Intex.
Here OP has the budget to buy APC 600VA UPS.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> @tkin,*quality is a relative matter.*compared to seasonic silver or gold certified models FSP 400W can be considered as nothing but that does not mean no one should buy FSP 400W.APC may be considered as best but that does not make intex a bad choice.many here including myself are using intex ups without any problem.if someone has the budget he can go for a APC but if some one can not afford high priced APC then intex is a good option.after all UPS don't come with a 80+ certification or review to provide solid arguments for recommending against a specific UPS brand.only experience can be an indication & on that account intex pass.


Really? I thought quality was a universally recognized matter.



Tenida said:


> Intex,iBall,Zebronics,Enter and Techcom ups are all same.Their efficiency and quality are like local smps.Avoiding such brand would be the life saving idea.As better aternatives are there apart from APC like Numuric,Microtek and TVSE.
> 
> Here OP has the budget to buy APC 600VA UPS.


^^This.

I bought a few intex products before, none lasted more than 6 months(headphones, two mice).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2012)

@tenida,as far as i know only APC & numeric mention the actual wattage rating along with VA rating(360W/600VA etc).even microtek does not mention this so as far as efficiency is concerned except APC & numeric nothing can be said about other brands.as i earlier said experience can be the only indication here & intex is being successfully used by many here including myself.of course if one has the budget APC is the best choice.

P.S.i don't think UPS affects system life as much as PSU.even the crappy local no name brand ups in worst situation will simply shut down the system resulting in data corruption.

@tkin,i meant to say relative as in against absolute.i know intex headphones are crap but that does not mean intex ups are also crap.(coolermaster psu & cabinet).if intex ups fail me in future or others start posting their intex ups failures then i assure you i will not recommend intex ups to anyone but until that time i will recommend intex ups as a budget option.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> @tenida,as far as i know only APC & numeric mention the actual wattage rating along with VA rating(360W/600VA etc).even microtek does not mention this so as far as efficiency is concerned except APC & numeric nothing can be said about other brands.as i earlier said experience can be the only indication here & intex is being successfully used by many here including myself.of course if one has the budget APC is the best choice.
> 
> P.S.i don't think UPS affects system life as much as PSU.even the crappy local no name brand ups in worst situation will simply shut down the system resulting in data corruption.
> 
> @tkin,i meant to say relative as in against absolute.i know intex headphones are crap but that does not mean intex ups are also crap.(coolermaster psu & cabinet).if intex ups fail me in future or others start posting their intex ups failures then i assure you i will not recommend intex ups to anyone but until that time i will recommend intex ups as a budget option.


Also APC has a better surge protector built inside, I have seen this first hand.

Once I had a power surge in my house, I have two UPS, APC powers system, and intex used to power Monitor, speakers, printers and everything else, when the surge hit, APC switched off(tripped internal circuit breaker), intex blew a fuse but killed my modem alongside it(fortunately monitor was a CRT one, which survived, so did the speakers, printer was turned off), now I have replaced Intex with microtek but I use Belkin surge protector to protect the Microtek UPS fro any further surges.


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 24, 2012)

whatever you do, stay away from microtek..


----------



## Mr. Officer (Feb 24, 2012)

^^any reason _why _one should stay away from microtek ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> @tkin,quality is a relative matter.compared to seasonic silver or gold certified models FSP 400W can be considered as nothing but that does not mean no one should buy FSP 400W.APC may be considered as best but that does not make intex a bad choice.many here including myself are using intex ups without any problem.if someone has the budget he can go for a APC but if some one can not afford high priced APC then intex is a good option.after all UPS don't come with a 80+ certification or review to provide solid arguments for recommending against a specific UPS brand.only experience can be an indication & on that account intex pass.



I completely support this. Having used multiple intex UPS's under India's one of the most fluctuating (electricity) conditions ( in a sec, 50-350v), UPS lasted ever long.



tkin said:


> Also APC has a better surge protector built inside, I have seen this first hand.
> 
> Once I had a power surge in my house, I have two UPS, APC powers system, and intex used to power Monitor, speakers, printers and everything else, when the surge hit, APC switched off(tripped internal circuit breaker), intex blew a fuse but killed my modem alongside it(fortunately monitor was a CRT one, which survived, so did the speakers, printer was turned off), now I have replaced Intex with microtek but I use Belkin surge protector to protect the Microtek UPS fro any further surges.



And so the additional costs  You can't compare APC with intex. They're just worlds apart. If APC is reachable then go for it, otherwise intex (and microtek too, IMO its better) can be taken as a semi-trustable option.


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mr. Officer said:


> ^^any reason _why _one should stay away from microtek ?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/152927-ups-purchase-help.html


----------

